# Need Maxima HELP



## bionicwoman (Jul 14, 2011)

1989 Maxima (bought from the little old man who drove it 1200 miles a year in CA) I bought it with 48K miles on it (all paperwork included) at 49K the transmission went out!! (automatic V-6) Had a 1991 tranny with 100K put in it. Now THAT one is slipping... mechanic wants to replace it again!! Are these cars known for bad tranny's?? Is it worth fixing?? Heard something about starting off in D1 then at 45 mph shifting into Drive.... anyone know anything that can help me??


----------



## McG (Jul 15, 2011)

*Taken 4 a ride?*



bionicwoman said:


> 1989 Maxima (bought from the little old man who drove it 1200 miles a year in CA) I bought it with 48K miles on it (all paperwork included) at 49K the transmission went out!! (automatic V-6) Had a 1991 tranny with 100K put in it. Now THAT one is slipping... mechanic wants to replace it again!! Are these cars known for bad tranny's?? Is it worth fixing?? Heard something about starting off in D1 then at 45 mph shifting into Drive.... anyone know anything that can help me??


Hi bionicwoman, I haven't worked a lot on the 89 models but more on the 2000 to current. However, I am not aware of any tranny troubles on them. Maybe someone else can shed more light but I get a feeling you've been taken for a ride - excuse the pun. How far have you travelled on the new tranny before it started slipping?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only problem they were sometimes known for was when the input shaft splines would strip inside the torque converter, requiring removal of the trans to replace the input shaft and torque converter, but not requiring disassembly of the trans. In those cases, the trans would not move at all, in any direction, and it would occur all at once. Slipping can be the sign of a bad pump or bad clutch pack; a line pressure and stall test would help diagnosis.


----------

